# "It's too nice to use..." *slaps forehead*



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Had a very good day at my first craft fair, but one over arching theme seemed to keep me from selling a lot more product "It's just too nice to use." This comment particularly mentioned regarding cutting boards.

No matter how many times I told customers that my boards were meant to be used and used heavily, they just couldn't wrap their minds around purchasing a nice object for culinary purchases.

Some other gems:

What are these things? (Didn't think I needed a sign to let people in on the fact I was selling cutting boards)
Do I have to use it as a cutting board? 
Can I cut cheese on these these? 
I can by a cheaper one at Target. 
Why are these stools so heavy? (Never encountered real wood before…I guess)
Why are these so expensive, I mean, it's not like they were made in a factory, it was just made by you, right? 
What kind of stain is this? (Folks had no idea there were different kinds of trees)

It's amazing how high production furniture (saw dust furniture) has ruined people's taste and knowledge regarding the real deal.

I know all of this is old hat to most of you, but it's always interesting experiencing it first hand.

All in all, I can't complain, I did better than other woodworkers at the fair and even had some older guys coming to me for advice…trying to figure out how I get the glassy finish on my cutting boards. Not too bad for the ego.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

People can be crazy ,in the years I sold real estate I thought I would go by "JB" instead of using my long last name and having to spell it for every one. My first phone call after switching to "JB" the first thing the caller said was"how do you spell that".
We live and we learn,next time you will take a sign,chances are more than 50% of the people coming by will still ask the same questions)


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

People just don't understand how things are made any more. I guess it is due to the decline of manufacturing in this country, no one ever gets to see stuff being made. My fathers generation knew how to make stuff, because that's what they did for a living. Your stories are pretty comical, especially the comment about being cheaper at Target.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I think "It's just too nice to use." is just a polite excuse for not wanting one. After all, most people have no need for a cutting board to replace the $5 one that they hardly use now, with knives that won't cut butter.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Haven't been to a market in a long time.
Last time I was at one I sold 41 boards. 
Without the silly questions I could have probably sold all 100.
Silly questions much as your.
My favorite was What would I use a cutting board for?


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

OK, I have to say, I have seen cutting boards that I would never use. I would still purchase them, but wouldn't use them. In fact, there was someone here (can't remember who), but he used leftover wood to make an extradinary board. At the same time, I also realie a quality cuttting board is worth much more than the Walmart special.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ignorance deserves one of two reactions. Ignore it, or teach.
I prefer to ignore it, in the main.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Re the "Its just too nice to use." comment, I tell people to use one side and keep the other side for display. Of course, that assumes that you don't put feet on your boards. That way they get "two" boards for the price of one.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Clint is probably right for most people, but for actual use I kind of prefer a plain simple cutting board too now that I think about it.. It wouldn't hurt to bring along some rather plain cheaper ones and ask them if they would be more interested in those. Maybe run with the cheese thing too and market some of them as cheese platters.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Well looking at your boards uncanny, you definitely make a beautiful product. I would just say that those people weren't the market for you (which I'm sure you know). I teach music in a high school and we were having an interesting discussion on why I play a guitar that I paid thousands for. Some of my students don't see the difference between a 100 dollar guitar and the Thomas Fredholm master guitar I play. It's just a refinement of style and good taste. And mine was built by one person with love, not by a factory for the bottom dollar. Or you can say as the old jewish chef I worked for in college "people have as much culture as a jar of yogurt". You will definitely find a market for your wonderful boards. It really sounds frustrating for you. Hope you find a better place to sell them


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a sign with those above mentioned words. I preface it with- "These cutting boards are intended to be used." "Cut on one side and use the other to serve or for display." People say " Oh, I never thought of that." I do have 'plain' Maple and Walnut boards for less money. Some people need to be told that they are buying 'ART' so they see a need for the 'too nice to cut on board'. I usually tell people I could make ugly cutting boards, but I won't. I have to keep the process interesting to me personally.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

The ones that are interested in buying it, understand it. Those that don't understand it, will probably never buy it. As far as "ignore it or teach". I try to teach hoping that more information will convince them to buy. However, there are some questions that are simply too stupid to answer.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Some old standbys

" If it was just 2in wider " : shorter, darker, taller, in oak…......


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

When I do a show, I use a lot of signage. For each product, it lists it's name, what it is made of, a line or two of how to use it and a humorous little line concerning the use of the product. And my product line is very simple to understand. I have found that if you put a sign by it, people will pay more attention to it as they feel that if there is a sign, it must be important.

As far as all of the questions, these are the things that should be on your signs. Sometimes we have to educate our customers to what we do. I have learned that just because I understand a lot about puzzles and personalization, not everyone has the same knowledge that I do. I am constantly talking with people and explaining how my products work (even though I have signs that say the same thing).


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

I've never done a craft show but I plan to with my wife in a year or two but I have sold a couple dozen cutting boards within the last 2 months. Every single one I sold, I heard "It's too nice to use". My wife always tells them to use it. That's what it's for. I on the other hand could care less if they use it. I made it, I sold it, on to the next one. At a craft show though, I imagine it can be frustrating. I agree with the idea of signage and also teaching those that are less informed. Selling cutting boards and other things we make is no different than selling anything else. Those that are in the market will buy your product and those that aren't, won't. I think that sometimes people feel the need to say something when they don't want to buy what you make so they make up excuses. Others look, touch, feel and then walk away. Don't worry about how people react. Everyone is different. I went to a craft show locally a couple of years ago and a guy was selling glass beer mugs that he had sandblasted sports logo's on. I made a point to tell him how nice they were and that I would be back to buy one. I'm sure he thought it was a sale he was never going to get but when I was leaving, I went to his tent and bought 3 of them. I asked him how many people say they will be back that never do come back. He said…almost all of them. I told him that I just didn't want to lug around glassware and risk having it break. He was grateful for the sale and I enjoy my favorite beverage in those glasses quite often.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

that's why they have How it's Made on Discovery for all the Idiots in our fine country, of course Im an idiot to, I watch How it was too


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I know exactly what you are saying. I made a solid walnut board for my aunt. I found out that she had it in the living room as a decoration. When someone put her old board in the dishwasher and it fell apart, she asked me if it would work as a cutting board - I don't know, the finish has 1/4 lb. of beeswax and 4 tablespoons of mineral oil in it.
I told her not to put it in the dishwasher - ever.

Made one for my daughter and she knows what it is all about - she has had had it for a couple of years, she just now started to use it.

Go figure.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

I gave my aunt a cutting board for Christmas, she had said the same thing that it was too nice to use. I tried explaining that it's meant to be used but she still hasn't used it.

-jeremy


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

My in-laws said the same thing about the board that I gave them last Christmas. I told them "If you don't use it, I'm going to make you the ugliest scrap wood cutting board I can." Somehow, the threat of another cutting board got them to use it.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Now you got me wondering, what is your secret for a glassy finish on your cutting boards that the old timers were bugging you for?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Ain't no accountin' for human taste!!!
You may quote me.
Bill


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

A while ago i had a great experience in a shop selling (wery) expensive japanese knifes and other high end kitchen gear:
I looked (drooling) at the knives from Masahiro and others and the guy asked if i was interested. My prompt reply was "they are allmost too nice to use". "No" he said, "try one!" and without further talk he handed me a 1 metre long ash slab cutting board, a selection of knives and a whole bag of carrots. "Go ahed!" he said and went to care for other costumers.

That totally put my barricades down, i got to get a real feel for the quality of the knives and i had a hard time selecting only one of the knifes to buy. Elegant and efficient sale. And i felt like i had been treated like a king!

I am not so sure that people in general do not have a feel for quality. They are often curious and just need to be helped a little on the way if they encounter a product they don know.

Could something like this work in a similar situation like yours? Give those that doubht a knife (razor sharp, naturally) something nice to slice and a little time. Tell them about wood care and use the cahnce to tell about your craftmanship and joy of making boards. They'll love that!

Let us know what you think!


----------



## CudaDude (Jan 30, 2012)

I believe as a salesperson (and that's what you are when you're trying to market you product) you must try to educate or teach your customer, otherwise they won't know why they should spend more money on your product. Some customers are educated and know what they're looking for and why, others have to be sold on the features and benefits, but not all will buy. No different than a car or furniture salesperson.

My wife loves to visit the craft shows, and on the rare occurrence that I tag along, I'm amazed by some of the vendors that just sit there, waiting for someone to stop by their booth. If I were producing product that I was trying to sell, I'd be doing everything I could to attract people to my product and would not have a bit of problem telling them why my product is a better value(not necessarily cheaper) than the competition.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

It's not limited to cutting boards and wood products; I got the "it's too nice to use" line from my MIL when I made her a quilt one Christmas. It took a lot of convincing to get her to agree to use it on her lap instead of hanging it on a wall. If I wanted it hung on the wall I'd have taken a picture and given her that!


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

JaDobson, the secret is sanding, sanding, sanding. ;-)

kaer' - You are quite right. I should have conducted a demonstration. Also, part of it is my reluctance to cater to the fleeting attention span of Californians, but that's a personal issue I should get over in order to sell more.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Haha, I was afraid that might be the answer.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

JADobson, here are some specific tips I find luck with…

1. don't try to wipe or scrape the wet glue squeeze out from your final glue up. Let the squeeze out glue dry in place. 
2. 80 grit to remove the glue and even out the surface (I only use a random orbital for this. Never a belt sander)
3. 120 to start smoothing and remove any other glue spots. 
4. Apply a wet rag to the board. 
5. Sand at 120 while the grain is raised. Pay close attention to any remaining glue marks.
6. 220 hand sand in long, flat, straight motions in a single direction to further smooth and level the board. 
7. A little bit of 220 on the random orbital. 
8. Just a little 320 if you think it needs it. 
9. Apply mineral oil/bees wax butter. I make my own, but the Howard's works great. 
10. Rub glassy surface on your face, lick it, maybe put it on your balls. It's your call.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

I hear a lot of folks playfully gripe about sanding, but personally, it's my favorite part of any project. It get's tedious, especially if you are trying to turn out a lot of something at once, but still, sanding and finishing are cosmic and ultra satisfying experiences, IMO.


----------



## SaintNYC (Apr 17, 2013)

So, my wife made cutting boards last year for the inlaws and the siblings for Christmas. They were all made from single boards of either cherry, walnut and maple. All were sanded a number of times, and had a mineral oil/beeswax finish. This past Thanksgiving, my parents had the cutting board (walnut) hanging on a wall in the kitchen and not intended to be used. We thought this was ridiculous because cutting boards are, of course, intended to be used. My father just couldn't get past the idea of scratching up walnut with a knife. Nevertheless, we realized that when we got home, one of our cutting boards (cherry with wanut glue-up given to us by my brother in law) was hanging from our own kitchen wall. Because it was too nice to use.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

#10 - huge, fat, ginormous lol.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely don't do step 10 before steps 1-9.


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

It is amazing the things people say at craft fairs. I did wooden toys for quite a while and sold a lot of them. Now it is my understanding that you have to have them tested in order to sell them. Your tax dollars at work.

The only advice I would have, and this is from a number of years ago, be selective about which shows you go to. If you are competing against people selling junk for nothing, they will outsell you 10 to 1. Try to make sure all of the shows are juried. You will get many more buyers and a lot less lookers.

It sounds like you went to a pretty good show.

Good luck.

Domer


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

"I can by a cheaper one at Target." Yes, and you can buy a 69¢ hamburger at McDonalds, but you'd have to eat it then, wouldn't you?

I think part of your problem with all these questions is you're not making it clear what your product is for, why it cost's more, and so on. What is your display like? Is it obvious you use them to cut food on? I know that sounds like a big "duh", but people are asking questions for a reason.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

pashley, you make some good points. I actually do explain things to folks fairly well. I've had salesmen gigs in the past and even though I hate selling stuff, I'm pretty good at it.

I could do much more in the future to both demonstrate the product and set up the booth a bit better…here are a couple photos of the booth…it's pretty straight forward.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Put one of your nicest boards on display with a whole lot of deep knife scars on it and a really sharp knife handy. Then get your customers to slice and dice potatoes or something cheap, and they will get involved, and appreciate what they are going to buy.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

exelectrician, that's if I can get these Californians to put down their cell phones long enough to get interested in something happening in front of them. I swear, a thousand people must have walked passed the booth and never looked away from their iphone. It's kind of heartbreaking to see so many people so disengaged with the world around them…

But don't get me railing on Californians.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I tell my customers that I work really hard to make my boards with two sides. One side is the ugly duckling the other is the beautiful swan.

I make a point to have some small face grain boards on my table with a sign "only $5.00". I can't tell you how many times that $5.00 sign turns into a $65 or $70 sale. The bottom line is that the customers appreciate such a good deal on that $5.00 board that they are sure they will get a good value out of the more expensive boards.

I get a lot of questions about how the boards are made and I always tell them the "secret" - the customers are almost always captivated by the process.

Most people ask good questions, patience is the real key.

Just my two cents.


----------



## NorthSummitWW (Feb 22, 2012)

Definitely agree with the notion that the people who make comments like "I can get a cheaper one at target" and so on are not ever going to appreciate what went into making something like a $100 cutting board. Some people admire craftsmanship and what their dollar gets them and some don't. I for one am not going good to spend that kind of money on a cutting board but only because I can't afford it, if I could then I would have no problem. I try my best these days to weigh my options when purchasing things, if I spend a little more now will it serve me better long term? Sometimes you don't have a choice and sometimes you do, a lot of these people are the the people that would never be in the market for your stuff.

And the "it's too nice to use" comment is definitely some people's way of complimenting, my wife says that to me sometimes and she will literally try and talk me out of using a spoon I made or whatever and the response is always the same, "but that's what it's made for!"


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

A short comment about your display. You need a backdrop or sides to your booth. There is way too much else for the customer to see. I have complete sides that you can't see through on my booth. This way when they enter my area, all they can see is my products. Too many times people will appreciate something and then see the shiny new earring on the next booth and drop my items like a hot rock. I found that having walls increased sales for me.

Think about it this way. When you go to a store, they don't have clear glass walls so you can see into the parking lot or another store. They want you to only see what they are selling. Same concept applies to show setups. Basically you are setting up a small store that sells things you make. Follow the ideas of the largest retailers and apply it to your setup.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

This is funny, because I was talking to a cutting board vendor about 12 hours ago at a german-theme Christmas market. Since I am a woodworker, I didn't ask all of the goofy questions, just kind of talked tools and setups with him. I also talked to an incredible Persian guys who does fantastic inlay and marquetry. I was talking to my wife about the pricing of wood pieces at shows and came up with this.

Those guys (us) are real artisans and at least craftsmen. Any good one will price his stuff based on what he thinks it is worth. For me as a consumer, I cannot buy a $350 inlay piece every time I walk into a booth, nor can most other people that walk in. I also am not all that likely to buy a $120 end grain cutting board. It isn't in my budget and it isn't in most other people's budgets either. So that being said, I don't think we as woodworkers should be bitter that people come into our booths at fairs and don't buy anything. Most of our stuff is out of the average $10 - $20 range that I want to spend at a craft fair. What we should do is explain WHY our prices are what they are. If they want to buy ten $20 cutting boards over the span of their life, then ok. Or they can buy one or two $100 boards.

Based on the reasoning above, I have decided to use this as my mantra when in the consumer role at a craft fair/market - Go to as many fairs and markets as you want. Buy one or two $300 pieces a year. Support those guys who put a lot of effort into their work and get one quality product a year instead of ten pieces of noodle art.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Hello Wooden Oyster. The customer I am looking for will spend between $30 - $80 on a child or newborn. So I go to the shows where these people are located. Some of these shows have an entry fee of $6 and up for the customers to be able to get in to spend even more money. A big part of doing shows is finding the correct shows to go to for your price point and product line.

My average ticket at shows is $50+. You just have to find the right kind of shows. These shows are not cheap to be in as my booth fees range from a low of $180 to a high of $1400. I make more than enough money to make a profit after all of my travel, show expenses and product costs are deducted.

By the way, I don't do strictly craft shows. I do art shows and art & craft shows. It is a different type of clientele that attends an art show. In fact, I get a lot of compliments on my pricing as they think it is very reasonable asking $65 for a custom puzzle step stool after looking at art going for $1,000+.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Let's remember what a cutting board is for. For my culinary experiments I keep a piece of yellow pine stair tread. It works as well as any precious craft show product.

By analogy, consider baton twirling. The world's champion baton twirler may be able to perform tricks with swords and firey sticks that no one else would even try, but when all is said and done, it's still just baton twirling.

Keeping things in perspective.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Puzzleman,

Thanks for the response. I could definitely see there being a significant difference between an art show and a craft show. No doubt clientele really determines price point. I guess it seems like a tough trek for the man who dares to brave the craft shows repeatedly. It seems like the shop setup needed to produce high volume quickly is something that evolves slowly over time.

I don't have a ton of experience as a vendor, I just found it interesting to look at woodwork at a fair from my personal point of view as a consumer. Even when I can appreciate the work that has been done, I find it hard to shell out much cash unless I feel like the object I am buying is actually art.

The art/craft shows seem like a tightrope walk that take some time and effort to figure out. Kudos to you guys who can head out to the fairs and turn a decent profit, because I know it would take a few tries for me.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

(#10) ... I like it…. Adds a very personal touch to your work.

And I see it thus: Everyone will not share our passion for wood and woodworking. I also enjoy cooking. Many people do not. I love cutting boards, but I haven't made one yet. Still using plastic.

So in review: Live and let live, sell when you can, educate those willing to learn, provide joy where you can, don't be offended.

We all are guilty of wanting the lowest price for goods and services. Especially those who are going to come behind me and deny it. ;-)

And yes, I realize this thread was bumped by a spammer, but hey! It's a good thread! Well done, spam master flash!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Deny, deny deny.

Actually it's true that I'll rarely ever touch the lowest priced stuff. It's not because I don't like saving money, it's just that I find I never get a satisfactory product or service when going for the budget route. One thing that's annoying is dealing with a supplier that gives a lowball price estimate then proceeds to provide poor service and gets upset if I question that.

I always expect good service and the price should be high enough to cover the cost of providing it.

Is that spammer trying to convince a bunch of frugal woodworkers to run off to Mumbai for a vacation?


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

> Had a very good day at my first craft fair, but one over arching theme seemed to keep me from selling a lot more product "It s just too nice to use." This comment particularly mentioned regarding cutting boards.
> 
> No matter how many times I told customers that my boards were meant to be used and used heavily, they just couldn t wrap their minds around purchasing a nice object for culinary purchases.
> 
> - UncannyValleyWoods


I got that phrase so much I put it in my brochure.

It now reads:

People often mention that our products are much too nice to use. For those folks we offer to make a really ugly one that they won't mind using. You just have to promise not to tell other people where you got it.

Now when I hear someone say that, I hand them the brochure and say read the last line. They laugh and realize how stupid that was.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

> I could do much more in the future to both demonstrate the product and set up the booth a bit better…here are a couple photos of the booth…it s pretty straight forward.
> 
> - UncannyValleyWoods


Just a friendly suggestion. I made some large L shaped brackets that hang off the front of my table, underneath the table cloth, held on with clamps. It allows me to display a couple large boards and use space that would be wasted cause they hang down below the table top.


----------



## PyNCy (Jan 6, 2012)

I get a lot of similar things said about my clocks. Or, the best ones are the people who don't say anything, but stand there, looking at the product with their hand on their chin. I can usually tell that they're thinking, "Wow, it's a clock! But what do I do with it?"


----------



## Woodmeister (Dec 30, 2014)

Teach them.. Make it part of your sales pitch that you use one, or let your potential customer try one out.. And remember don't leave your knife out when you aren't using it.. Try using carrots and a sharp knife.. The reason I say carrots is that A: they don't get crappy easily.. B: clean up is a breeze because they don't leave a mess on the board, take a potato for example, it leaves starch stains….

Good luck and sell sell sell..


----------

